

Ask HN: Best way to explain why I left a job? - bmo45

I left programming job abruptly about a year ago without giving notice due to personal problem (anxiety)...I did not handle it the right way and subsequently do not have a reference from that job. What is the best way to explain this if asked by potential future employers why I left&#x2F;have no reference?
======
davidsmith8900
\- I'll say career change. That's just me.

